# Bees?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone's fur babies get stung by a bee? From what I've read it's a pretty serious thing. Is that the case for all dogs, or just those unfortunate enough to have a reaction to bee stings? Timmy has been obsessed with the bees. We have all these little purple flowers on our lawn and there are big bees, and little bees hovering all over. I try my best to keep him away but I want to be prepared in case his luck runs out. What should I be prepared for? What should I have on hand to help in case there is an issue. Is it true that Benadryl is bad for dogs?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Benedryl is fine for bee stings...but I would check with your vet.If the reaction is bad enough you can bring them in to the vet for a shot to help reduce the severe reaction. Like people each dog reacts differently. My vet reccomends the childrens benedryl and the dosage for dogs is 1mg per pound. I get the childrens chewable which is 12.5 mg tablet. I give her one before she get her vaccines and it helps.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have had several dogs that were bee stung with no reaction at all. I used to put tobacca on my children when they were stung. I always kept a pack of chewing tobacca and would wet a glob with warm water and put on the sting. It would take down the swelling.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci got stung on the nose by a wasp when she was a little puppy, it was awful! My Dh had to pull the stinger out and she was scared of him for 4 months (I guess she blamed him for the pain even though he helped her)

She didn't have a reaction, but I know it hurt like hell.

The tobacco thing works, but not so much when you don't have any tobacco in the house..lol

kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Baking soda mixed into a paste with water also helps to take the "sting" out of a bee sting.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

whimsy said:


> Benedryl is fine for bee stings...but I would check with your vet.If the reaction is bad enough you can bring them in to the vet for a shot to help reduce the severe reaction. Like people each dog reacts differently. My vet reccomends the childrens benedryl and the dosage for dogs is 1mg per pound. I get the childrens chewable which is 12.5 mg tablet. I give her one before she get her vaccines and it helps.


If you haven't checked all the ingredients for children's chewable Benadryl, would you please chack and make certain the tablets do NOT contain any Xylitol?

Xylitol is an artificial sweetener - common in chewable tablets - harmless to humans - but VERY toxic to dogs!

Could you please check, and report back?

Camellia is on Benadryl all the time, for her allergic dermatitis, and there was a time I would have considered the chewable tablets, but now I have her taking her pills very easily in her canned food (my Two-Glob or Three-Glob technique, which seems quite fool-proof for Camellia; it also worked as well for my previous dogs) - so I won't need to look for the chewable tablets. But I like to KNOW about them!

Thanks!

Sat, 24 Mar 2012 09:10:24 (PDT)


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder if bee venom allergies are as rare in canines as it is in humans? I can get stung, swell up something hideous and itch like crazy. But that's nothing compared to the anaphylactic shock one of my daughters goes through when stung. She has to keep two epi-pens with her at all times and was even allergic to the immuno therapy. A reaction like that in a little Havanese would probably be lethal.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django bit a bee that had gotten into our home. needless to say, it bit him. We had to rush him to the vet, he was having trouble breathing. Vet gave him a shot of benadryl and something else. Now, we stay far away from bees and I always have my eyes open when we walk.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Sailor is obsessed with all kind os bugs including bees. I have to watch him closely when he's outside. He went into shock and almost died at 5 months and we have yet to find out what caused it. My husband thinks he was stung or bitten by something outside. However, the vet thinks he could have ate something that he had a reaction to. I have no idea what it could have been but I monitor him closely when he's out now. I don't want a repeat of the last episode.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

I got stung by a bee when I was a child and I tell you, it hurts a lot. Fortunately, I was not hospitalized and the swelling was only minimal. I'm glad my dog has not been stung by a bee.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

littlebuddy said:


> Django bit a bee that had gotten into our home. needless to say, it bit him. We had to rush him to the vet, he was having trouble breathing. Vet gave him a shot of benadryl and something else. Now, we stay far away from bees and I always have my eyes open when we walk.


I can only imagine how scary that was!



jcarol said:


> Sailor is obsessed with all kind os bugs including bees. I have to watch him closely when he's outside. He went into shock and almost died at 5 months and we have yet to find out what caused it. My husband thinks he was stung or bitten by something outside. However, the vet thinks he could have ate something that he had a reaction to. I have no idea what it could have been but I monitor him closely when he's out now. I don't want a repeat of the last episode.


That's the stuff that worries me, the unknown. The only thing I do know is that it's inevitable that one of these days he'll mess with the wrong bee.



HavaneseHannah said:


> I got stung by a bee when I was a child and I tell you, it hurts a lot. Fortunately, I was not hospitalized and the swelling was only minimal. I'm glad my dog has not been stung by a bee.


Yes I know it does hurt. I don't mean Timmy any harm, but getting stung would certainly teach him a lesson. Bet if he get's stung he won't mess with them anymore!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't count the times my cousins and I got stung by honey bees. We went barefoot all summer except to church. Now back then no one tried to keep clover or anything else out of their yards. It was hard enough pushing that mower. Perfect lawns was just not anything we knew anything about, so naturally we had a lot of clover and bees love clover. I probably got stung once a week. Then my kids were the same way, wasp stings can hurt the worse. But I have seen lots of dogs snapping at the bees or wasps and getting stung on the mouth. Most just rubbed their faces on the grass for a while. So I would say based on observation only, it is probably as rare for an animal to have a reaction as a human. BTW I know some of you are still laughing about going barefoot...


----------

